# Climbing trouble/Fleece trouble



## Jiperly (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently got my heggie(Tex) a ball to run around in- she's been loving the chance to go outside, and frankly, it's made her alot easier to handle...

....unfortunately, she also has noticed to roll forward, she has to climb up the side....and now I've noticed she's been climbing the side of the cage....she got to almost 1 1/2 her size up the cage last I caught her doing this...I'm terrified she's going to mis-step and break one or more of her legs....

Any advice to get her to quit that?

Also, in a unrelated matter, I started using fleece blankets instead of paper or wood shavings- it works great, inexpensive, easy to clean, ect ect- however, she's been sneaking UNDER the fleece and spending almost all her time down there....these blankets have soaked in her pee, and now she's rubbing it all over herself...needless to say, that ain't gunna cut it...

I've experimented with Velcro to keep the fleece secure, but the Velcro won't stick to the fleece well enough to hold it down, so then I could hear her at night fiddling with the Velcro under the blanket...again, that ain't gunna cut it....

The only "solution" I could come up with is either replacing her fleece daily, screwing the fleece down every time(which then she's chew on the screws), or using sticky sided Velcro on the other side of the fleece....but then when the fleece is washed, the sticky would fall right off....

Any advice?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Well as for the ball issue, they are really not recommended for hedgehogs. I am sure she enjoys it, but she definitely is at risk for traumatic injuries. I would stop letting her use it.

As for the fleece issue... sewn liners that fit perfectly in the bottom of the cage might work better than regular fleece blankets, especially if they are double layered. Mine are double layered with a couple layers of felt on the inside. They're super absorbent, and my hedgie has trouble getting under them.
Some people also use little elastic ties to secure their fleece onto a piece of coroplast that fits the bottom of the cage.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

You could get sew on velcro to attach to the fleece, just make sure its the fuzzy side you put on the fleece instead of the bristles, that way they wont melt in the dryers. They sell velcro at walmart, and you can get either the simple stick on kind or the stiching kind. Personally I dont need the velcro since Squiggy has never tried diving, but since you tried the sticky kind maybe this other one will work.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Those balls aren't recommended for hedgehogs. For a few reasons:
1) As hedgehogs run they poop and pee, it is natural for them. The ball fills up with the smell of urine, which they cannot escape. 
2) The ventilation holes are a danger to feet/legs. You don't want ANYTHING in the cage (or outside) with holes. Feet and legs get caught, as well as noses.
3) The hedgehog can't get out. There is no way to know if the hedgehog is running because it wants to, or because it's scared. 

Do you have a wheel? 

For the liner problem, there are solutions. 
-You can sew liners and put sew on velcro on the bottom (fuzzy side) and sticky velcro on the bottom of the pan. 
-You can sew a tab onto the liner with a button and button hole. You'd wrap the tabs around the bars of the cage and through the button hole. 
-You could also use snaps with this method.

Or, if you cannot sew. 
-You can place heavy objects in the corners of the cage. Such as ceramic tile, heavy rock, clay flower pot. 
-You can buy a piece of coroplast that will fit the bottom of the cage. Then pull the fleece under the coroplast so the edges are between the bottom of the cage and the coroplast. 
-You can cut tiny slits around the edge of the fleece. Then cut fleece strips from leftover/extra fleece. Pull the fleece strips through the slits and tie around the cage bars.


----------



## Jiperly (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions for the fleece, and yes, she has a wheel(a solid plastic one with no holes)- she loves the ball because it gives her a chance to explore outside, and gives me piece of mind that she won't suddenly bolt or someone will step on her or nothin....I know they poop and pee when they run- that's why the ball is an outdoor toy 

I might reduce how much she uses the ball, but I cannot see myself stopping it completely....it's just had too much of a positive influence on her attitude...

But, stepping aside from the ball discussion, I still have the very serious problem- my hedgie is climbing to the top of her cage....how do I discourage this or stop her completely? I thought about putting fleece on the sides, but I doubt that'd stop her, and would just keep the ammonia fumes from the pee in the cage...


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

What kind of cage do you have?

You need to put coroplast 8" (at least) up the sides of the cage to stop her from climbing. Climbing is dangerous for hedgehogs, they can get up, but not back down. So they fall which can cause serious injury.

Are you using a Comfort Wheel or Silent Spinner? I think those are the only two solid wheels. What size is the wheel?

Again, that ball isn't recommended. You can search this forum and you will read all over the place not to use it. No one can stop you from using it, but you really shouldn't be using it. It's dangerous. Cutting back the use won't make it less dangerous. Injuries happen whether you use something once or a hundred times. But, what size is the ball? You didn't not seem to understand what I was saying. 
-You cannot tell if they are running from fear or running because they enjoy it. 
-They poop and pee while they run. You said that's why it's an outside toy, but that's not what I was getting at. They get trapped in the smell of ammonia. 
-The ventilation holes are great spots for legs and feet to get caught.

To stop her from running away you can put a small animal playpen up. I use this playpen. I bought an extra blue cover though, so I can have one on the ground (so they don't eat bugs) and one on the "roof" so birds can't grab them. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2751770
You can also use C&C grids. You just zip tie them together and they will stand up, then fold back down after use. You can put a blanket under the grids and one drapped over the grids.

Always, if you let her run around outside in the ball, there is nothing stopping a large bird from grabbing the ball. I've had birds try to grab my 40lb dogs. They will know something is inside of that, and will try to grab it, regardless of whether you are in the area or not.


----------



## Dalex65 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi,just brought my Hedgehog home today,He climbed cage couple times,now he is on his wheel,,I think i will be up all night worried,ugh....


----------

